# Looking for rear light



## Gazjc86 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone help me?
Some moron managed to reverse into my Swift Bolero 630 EW before driving off the other day damaging my rear light and panel.
I have contacted the dealer and supplier of the light with no sucess whatsoever. 
Does anyone know where I can get this part from???
The light has F E1 00105P21W and is made by Hella.
They have been no help neither has the dealer.
HELP??!
Many thanks
Gary


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*rear light*

try ebay i think the guy trades under 1957 austin driver or something like that does mirrors and lights


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Talk to Dave Tollett
Hella Manufacturing
Wildmere Rd
Banbury OX16 3JU
01295 272 233

Don,t mention me!!!


C.


----------

